# Pop-Up pick up camper owners



## glockman55

I'm looking at a 2000 Starcraft Starblazer pick up camper for Hunting, etc. We have a Fifth Wheel we use for family camping but I want something I can take to Deer camp with my UTV. Is there anything I should look for in this type of camper? other than the obvious, leaks. This one has a furnace and refrigerator gas/elc. You that own one, How do you like them? 
Thanks.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

I like mine. It goes anywhere behind the blazer. I have the hard top and if it rains hard then I put a tarp over the camper to make sure it won't leak. I don't have the furnace in mine but it stays warm with the electric heat panel. It goes great on just about all of the wheeler roads and 2-tracks.


----------



## Fishcapades

I have a 2001 starcraft lonestar-s.... I love it. Watch for leaks and the jacks.... always have it fully supported when off the camper dont relie on just the jacks, learned the hard way on my old camper.

Carl


----------



## glockman55

Fishcapades said:


> I have a 2001 starcraft lonestar-s.... I love it. Watch for leaks and the jacks.... always have it fully supported when off the camper dont relie on just the jacks, learned the hard way on my old camper.
> 
> Carl


For support what do you do? Blocks and boards?


----------



## Fishcapades

Yes, as low as i can get it to the ground... mine is sitting about 12 inches from the ground i have the jacks cranked all the way down...

Always keep the front a few inches higher than the rear when off the truck... I have never had a issue with tipping but there not unheard off.

I sleep in mine off the truck at my parents property... 
When im at a camp ground i rarley take it off the truck unless were there more than a few days.

Look in to the torq lift mounting system.... strong and frame mounted.. uses all existing holes in your truck , well at least in my chevy it did.

Carl


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Watch your lift cables too. When they go they are inside the corners and hard to get to if one breaks or the wire saddle clamp loosens. :yikes: :sad:


----------



## glockman55

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Watch your lift cables too. When they go they are inside the corners and hard to get to if one breaks or the wire saddle clamp loosens. :yikes: :sad:


 are they to lift the top? Do they all have cables?
Thanks


----------



## glockman55

Another ?...I have fifth wheel plate brackets mounted in my pick-up box, They are an inch high, I plan on putting in some boards to raise the camper up to sit over these brackets. This shouldn't be a problem, should it?


----------



## glockman55

I picked up my camper, can't wait for Deer Camp!


----------



## Swamp Monster

Looks pretty sweet! Post some interior photos if you can, curious as to the layout and room inside. Should work out great!


----------



## glockman55




----------



## Fishcapades

I would be very careful with the brackets that your using.... Ive seem first hand damage that they have caused on the newer chevy trucks. The metal is too thin to support the weight.

Im actually pondering selling my 2001 starcarft lonestar-s.

Do you mind me asking what you paid for it?

Carl


----------



## glockman55

Fishcapades said:


> I would be very careful with the brackets that your using.... Ive seem first hand damage that they have caused on the newer chevy trucks. The metal is too thin to support the weight.
> 
> Im actually pondering selling my 2001 starcarft lonestar-s.
> 
> Do you mind me asking what you paid for it?
> 
> Carl


Ya I don't like that bracket set up, They went with the camper and it got me home. I plan on looking into a different set up. any suggestions?

$2,500


----------



## Swamp Monster

Looks very nice...clean! Looks like a nice set up for a couple of people for fishing and hunting. Whats that unit weigh before it's packed up with gear?


----------



## Fishcapades

Torklift.com


----------



## glockman55

Swamp Monster said:


> Looks very nice...clean! Looks like a nice set up for a couple of people for fishing and hunting. Whats that unit weigh before it's packed up with gear?


Dry wt. 1,300 lbs


----------



## Schroeder's Song

I have a frt belly bar & rear Tork-Lift tie downs for sale in the classifieds that may interest you.
They are spring loaded all 4 corners


----------

